# nearly had a heart attack...



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Ariel was in one of her psycho/hyper moods last night, and I decided to find her "tail" and work off some of the minimal chunk she's put on recently. Her "tail" is this mouse tail that came off of the actual mouse, which has long since disappeared. It's furry, white, about six inches long, and Ariel's best friend. 

The house we're staying at is very open-concept... the living room, where were were playing, is on the upper level and has a railing that looks out over the sitting area below, which looks down over the kitchen. It's sort of hard to explain, but there are no walls, except around the bedrooms and bathrooms, only railings. 

So I was tossing Ariel her tail and she would freak out and chase it and gnaw on it, then scamper off while I retrieved it and tossed it to her again. She started batting at it, knocking it across the floor, and accidentally sent it over the edge of the living room into the sitting area below. Without a pause, she followed it over, about six feet down. 

I know she's a cat, but she's never really been a big jumper, so for a minute my heart stood still. I started toward the stairs to see if she was okay, only to find her trotting toward me, making her little chirping noises with the tail dangling from her mouth. I underestimated her again.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

I understand your fear you had! We live in a two story house and upstairs has a bit of a balcony facing downstairs. Well, one day my Tao got freaked about something and JUMPED from the very top of the stairs to the floor down below and the floor down below has ceramic tile. I nearly died! I just knew he had to have broken something! Our house is a bit taller than some 2-story houses, so it's a really high jump! But he just looked startled for a moment like "woah, did I do that?" then carried on his business! Thankfully no one has tried that since!


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

I used to have a kitty named Gizmo (r.i.p. my dear) and he was so neurotic! He never really acted like a cat, perhaps because he grew up indoors. 

Anyway, at one point we had to put him outside because of a spraying problem. I was hysterical because he was such a needy thing. And I was not wrong. He sat on our deck rail and pawed at the bay window. But he couldn't reach it very well and was so nervous that he fell to the ground below. I lost my mind because at the time we had a dog named Aslan who was sweet, but in my mind cat + dog = fight. 

I rushed down to the concrete below (another reason I was flipping out) only to find Giz and Aslan cowering from one another. To this day I wonder if Aslan broke his fall! :lol:


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh what a scare. None of my cats have taken a fall or dive like that but I would go through the same distress because they are my babies.


----------

